# Seperating males



## Paradise Ridge (Dec 22, 2010)

After seeing how a bigger tank can be divided and set up to house several males, I decided to put my biggest tank to use but I have been told that if you house males next to each other they can't see each other as it stress them out and others say to keep them next to each other and allow them to see the other for exercise so which one is correct? Need to know so I can do the correct dividers


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Supposedly sometimes Halfmoons can split their tails from too much flaring. On the other hand by flaring you can, (again supposedly) train a Super Delta's tail to be a Halfmoon. I have over 150 males that can see each other, flare and display from the time I get up until lights out at night with no ill effects. Putting a betta in a tank without a mirror or seeing another Betta is just plain boring. The whole purpose of having them is to admire their beautiful finniage and fighting displays. Not that I allow them to fight but watching their movements is what it's about. When you see pictures of Betta's like my avatar and how his fins look all flared out, would you rather look at that or have him relaxed and looking like a dejected Veiltail? You can also "card" them by placing something between the Bettas and take it out for a few hours of exercise if it worries you.


----------



## Paradise Ridge (Dec 22, 2010)

I love watching them flare....that and all the beautfiul colours they come in is what got me hooked on them. So as long as they can't get to each other, seeing each other is ok then?


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Absolutely, and don't let anyone tell you otherwise!


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Chard don't know who told you that about training a Delta to be a HM but it is not true. It's either a Delt tail or a HM. Two different types of tails. You can't train a Delta to grow a different kind of tail. That is just lubricious.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

That would be Jim Sonnier. Notice I said Super Delta and (supposedly) I have sold Super Deltas that turned out Halfmoon. Here's an example. At 4 months







Update from customer a little over 2 months later.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

It's still a Delt not a HM. It will get bigger finnage as it matures they all do but that doesn't change what it is.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

So you are trying to tell me that is a Delta and not a Halfmoon? Before this gets ugly I'm going to drop the subject. I've tried to not call you on enough things so just quit.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

In one of your earlier posts you stated that you can "TRAIN" a Delt to be a HM. I think you meant to say "Develop into a HM." I myself have had that happen but I have never TRAINED a Delta to be a HM. I mean no hard feelings I just don't want novices to think they can change one type into something else. You and I know different but a beginner may not.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

No I had a whip and a chair and I trained it to... Okay sometimes I meant what you knew. I'm not dyslexic but may get some things bass ackwards. I'm on this 'puter off and on all day answering peoples inquiries so I may have been in a hurry and missed something even though I try to double check before sending. Aaaand now that we are completely off subject, how's that divided tank coming along?


----------



## Paradise Ridge (Dec 22, 2010)

Chard56 said:


> Aaaand now that we are completely off subject, how's that divided tank coming along?


Been busy planning it and got it all worked out now, just have to get the supplies. Going to have runners on the side of the tank where it's going to be divided so I can slide a sheet of perspex (with holes drilled into to allow the filter to do it's job and allow the water to still flow freely) There will two sheets of perspex for each divider.....one will be clear so they can see the other fish and the other white so I can block the view of other fish (and no, the holes won't be big enough for them to pass through....it would kinda defeat the purpose of the dividers now, wouldn't it?  )


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Good deal, let us know when you get it built and post pictures. I have a bunch of glass shelving that I'd like to put together for a Betta display tank.


----------

